# Bmw 520d 2012 - New Car Detail



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Hello

A Brand new Bmw 520d from 2012 came for a new car detail , the owner is our customer and wanted the bimmer to start in the right direction and declined the offer of the dealership for preparing it...


















Starting the procedures for removing all the grime of the car ,










After a light clay we found out some medium scratches on the paint on some panels.


















And for the ones that think that a brand new car don´t need nothing , this one was delivered like the befores...

Great difference of the trim , the left is the before and the right is the after










The engine needed some little attention but even with that detail can make a difference.
A 5050 on the engine cover , the right side was cleaned and dressed.










Finished










Bimmer finished and for a brand new car 15 hours of work seems a little too much , but it was all it needs to be...new to us 

Paint protected with our Ceramic coat...we have right to have one also :lol:



















































Outside was really nice to see the bimmer.


























Regards

Rui


----------



## gm8 (Apr 25, 2011)

Stunning ! something I cant work out tho , how can the trip km be higher than the total km ?


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*Stunning work as always Rui :thumb:
The car looks much better now !

Mario*


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Very nice mate :thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

gm8 said:


> Stunning ! something I cant work out tho , how can the trip km be higher than the total km ?


Well spot it , anyone?


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Eurogloss said:


> *Sunning work as always Rui :thumb:
> The car looks much better now !
> 
> Mario*


*Thank you Mario :thumb:*



Demetri said:


> Very nice mate :thumb:


*Thank you man :thumb:*


----------



## Miguel Pestana (Feb 16, 2012)

Racer said:


> Well spot it , anyone?


Well spoted indeed 

Great work Rui :thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Racer said:


> Well spot it , anyone?


*I give up tell us Rui 

Mario*


----------



## sydtoosic (Oct 20, 2012)

nice work ... what's the name of the ceramic coating you used?


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Top work


----------



## dazzlecar (Sep 5, 2011)

Very nice work mate!:thumb:


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Lovely Rui!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Stunning..


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Eurogloss said:


> *I give up tell us Rui
> 
> Mario*


I don´t know for sure but maybe the 8 kms diference are the ones that the car arrives at the dealership before they reset it to deliver to customer..

Thank you all Guys


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Now the BMW it's new , well done mate :thumb:


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

More awesome work Rui


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Swell.gr said:


> Now the BMW it's new , well done mate :thumb:





jlw41 said:


> More awesome work Rui


Thank you guys :thumb:


----------



## matt_83 (Apr 28, 2009)

Lovely work Rui :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Good job as always mate :thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

matt_83 said:


> Lovely work Rui :thumb:





DMH-01 said:


> Good job as always mate :thumb:


Even it´s a new car it gives a lot of joy to "make" it better


----------

